# Enormouse #2



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Enormouse #2 is a girl! I'm not used to babies this big. She seems all out of proportion; her ears seem to small for the rest of her. Actually her head seems to small overall. She's got a good tail, though.

She's four weeks old.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

wowww she's huge. we have 3 or 4 mice in a current litter that are 3 weeks at the moment that are huge too, we'll have to see how they compare to this big girl in a week


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, she's huge for her age! I had a giant himilayan doe last year who looked like a little rat and weighed as much as two does (she was 92 grams) but that wasn't untill she had had her first litter and was about six months old. She wasn't chubby or anything but slim and musceled. When she did get chubby (but not overly fat) she weighed as much as 120 grams,as much as three average does. Onfortunately I never took her picture...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I may breed her to Enormouse #1, who is a buck. I rarely do that sort of pairing, but this could be the beginning of something big


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

You can have a enormouse family.  lol.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupper! heehee!


----------

